# shinobee Gaming PC



## _DarkEagle_ (6. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich suche schon seit längerem einen guten, verhältnismäßig billigen Gaming PC. Da mein Freund mit seinem sehr zufrieden ist, hat er mir seinen empfohlen. Ich brauche ihn für spiele wie BF3. Ich möchte mit möglichts guter Auflösung spielen.

Hier der PC [URL="http://www.amazon.de/Multimedia-Zertifizierung-Quad-Core-DVD-Brenner-GigabitLAN/dp/B005MYJUGE/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1325877464&sr=1-5"]http://www.amazon.de/Multimedia-Zertifizierung-Quad-Core-DVD-Brenner-GigabitLAN/dp/B005MYJUGE/ref=sr_1_5?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1325877464&sr=1-5[/URL]


Was haltet ihr von dem PC?


MFG

_DarkEagle_


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

um ehrlich zu sein, halte ich (und auch viele andere hier im forum) nichts von einem komplett pc. entweder sind die verbauten teile minderwertig oder alte hardware, die einfach weg muss.
am besten einen zusammenstellen. das ist definitiv die beste option.
wie hoch ist dein budget?


----------



## Lyph (6. Januar 2012)

Bei einem "billigen" Gaming-PC für BF3 wirst du wohl nicht um ein AMD System herumkommen, z.B. so eins:

- AMD *Phenom II X4 960T* Black Edition 4x3.00GHz Box ~110€
- Thermalright HR-02 *Macho* 140mm 900-1300rpm 19-21dB ~37€
- ASUS *M5A87* 870 Sockel AM3+ ATX DDR3 ~75€
- *8GB* TeamGroup Elite *DDR3-1333* DIMM CL9 Dual Kit ~30€
- Sapphire Radeon *HD6870* 1024MB GDDR5 PCIe ~145€
- be quiet Pure Power *430W* 80+ Bronze ATX 2.3 ~46€
- Gehäuse nach Wahl ~40€

Dann bist du unterm Strich bei 483€...


Ein alternatives "günstiges" Intel System würde in etwa so ausschauen:

- Intel Core *i5 2400* 4x3.10GHz So1155 Box ~167€
- ASRock *H61iCafe* H61 Sockel 1155 ATX DDR3 ~65€
- *8GB* TeamGroup Elite *DDR3-1333* DIMM CL9 Dual Kit ~30€
- ASUS EN*GTX560* DCII OC/2DI/1GD5 1024MB GDDR5 ~162€
- be quiet Pure Power *430W* 80+ Bronze ATX 2.3 ~46€
- Gehäuse nach Wahl ~40€

Sind unterm Strich 510€, aber mit dem Unterschied nicht übertakten zu können.

Benötigst du allerdings auch noch eine Festplatte musst du mit ca. 70-80€ für eine 500GB Western Digital zusätzlich rechnen. Bei einem fehlenden Laufwerk sind es nochmal ca. 16€ für das LG GH22NS50 Laufwerk.


----------



## IconX (6. Januar 2012)

Sagen wirs mal so : Es gibt schlechtere Komplettpcs, aber selber zusammengestellt ist in so gut wie allen Fällen einfach die bessere Wahl.

Gerade für Bf3 wird der Kiste auch schnell die Power ausgehen, wenn man mit einer 550 spielt - hier wäre es wichtig, dein max. Budget zu wissen und wie hoch deine "möglichst gute Auflösung" denn ist.


----------



## derP4computer (6. Januar 2012)

Ruf mal ganz laut - Softy - Dr. Bakterius - Der Knoben - Quanten...... "schweres Wort" - Turbosnake - Schollesatt - da wird dir geholfen.
Geduld ist eine Tugend, die lernt man am besten in der Jugend.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (6. Januar 2012)

Also erstmal vielen Dank für die Schnellen Antworten. Mein Buget beginnt bei 400€ und Endet bei Maximal 600€.


----------



## Heretic (6. Januar 2012)

Da muss man sich aber *Lyph* anchließen.
Für das Buget BF 3 tauglichen Pc basteln wird echt schwer.

Und wie gesagt. Wir brauchen auch genaue Angaben bei der Auflösung.
1280*720 ist längst nicht so schwierig für den PC wie 1600*900 oder gar 1980*1080.

Hast du Teile vom Alten Pc die wir benutzen können.

-Laufwerk ?
- Festplatte ?
- Gehäuse ?

Willst du den Fertig zu dir kommen lassen oder kannst du den selber auch zusammenbauen ?

mfg Heretic


----------



## derP4computer (6. Januar 2012)

- Push - 

Ich kann das garnicht glauben, es ist Freitag abend und wo ist die ganze Hardware Elite von PCGH mit ihren aktuellen Empfehlungen?

- We found in Love - 

Im Aladin?


----------



## Heretic (6. Januar 2012)

Da gibbet ja nix weiter zu empfehlen  .

Zumal wir ja immer noch die Auflösung brauchen ^^

*Lyph* Intel vorschlag ist doch so gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2012)

Bei Lyph muss nur die 560 gegen die 560ti ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (7. Januar 2012)

Sry, das ich nicht geantwortet habe. war gerade in CSS vertieft, da gehen schonmal schnell 2 Stunden um 

Zur Auflösung: Mir würde einfache HD auflösung reichen, also 1280*720

Zu den Teilen: Nein, man kann leider nichts gebrauchen. Es ist ein Shuttle PC, dass heißt, Gehäuse geht schonma nicht. Und der Rest ist auch für die Tonne.


----------



## Lyph (7. Januar 2012)

Bei 600€ Budget würde ich zum Intel-System tendieren, da er einfach mehr Rechenleistung in Spielen hat (auch ohne OC).

- CPU: Intel Core i5 2400 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX ~172€
- Mainboard: ASRock H61iCafe Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail ~65€
- RAM: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit ~30€
- GPU: 1024MB Asus GeForce GTX 560 Ti DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail) ~203€
- HDD: 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue WD5000AAKX 16MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s ~71€
- Laufwerk: LG Electronics DVD-Brenner GH22NS70 SATA Schwarz bulk ~20€
- NT: 530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W ~65€
- Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz ~58€

=> 684€ also etwas über deinem Budget. Einsparungen kann man noch an der GPU, dem NT und dem Gehäuse machen, wobei gerade die GPU für BF3 eher weniger schwächer ausfallen sollte.

Alternativen (Ersparnis):
- GPU: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Aktiv PCIe 2.1 x16 (Lite Retail) ~147€ (*56€*)
- NT: 520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 ~58€ (*7€*)
- Gehäuse: Xigmatek Asgard Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz ~37€ (*28€*)

Das vorgeschlagene System mit den Alternativen wären dann unterm Strich ~593€. Allerdings wirst du beim Asgard-Gehäuse wohl einen (besser zwei) Lüfter zusätzlich kaufen müssen, z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence 120mm für je 8,90€.


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Gute Konfig von Lyph 

Nimm den Intel PC, mit der HD6870, dem bequiet! NT und dem Sharkoon T9. Das ist leise, gut verarbeitet, und hat Front USB 3.0 . 
Damit kriegst du nen sehr guten PC der auch BF3 schultern kann für knapp 625€. Wenn du noch ein wenig mehr Geld rauskitzeln kannst, könntest du noch nen leisen CPU-Kühler dazu nehmen, damit ist der PC dann noch leiser, z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Sella


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (7. Januar 2012)

Vielen Dank Lyph,
du hast mir sehr geholfen 
Da ich erst 16 Bin und nicht so viel Geld bekomme werde ich mir erstmal alles einzeln kaufen. Villeicht spielen meine Eltern mit und spendieren mir GPU. Werde bescheid geben, wenn ich alles zusammen habe und ein Bild machen  Nochmal Vielen dank für den wirklich guten Support hier.

MFG
_DarkEagle_


----------



## dj*viper (7. Januar 2012)

TIPP:
wenn du die teile auf hardwareversand kaufst, dann sparst du noch etwas.

noch mehr sparen: 
jeden artikel über die preissuchmaschine(geizhals oder idealo) suchen und über den link auf die hwv seite gelangen. 
so kriegt man es noch günstiger


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Jo, dahinter steckt ein System (Quelle: K+M Filialleiter Dortmund ): Die Händler können sich "nach oben kaufen" in den Listen, die Preise sind dann günstiger als wenn man direkt auf ihren Seiten sucht.


----------



## taake666 (7. Januar 2012)

hi, also ich hab genau den selben pc wie du " #3897 STROM SPAR Gaming / Multimedia COMPUTER | BeQuiet: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör " kaufen möchtest.

bestellt -> 4 tage später war er hier.

anschliessen -> starten! NEIN. das Sata kabel und noch ein kabel waren nicht mal aufgesteckt.
2. Versuch -> starten! wow es ging. naja nach software updates etc hab ich mir COD MW3 installiert.

höchste auflösung + alles so hoch wie es geht. 

läuft zu 99,8 % flüssig.

skyrim - >

dort kommt er bei höchster auflösung & hohe einstellungen schon leicht an seine grenzen.
also ultrahoch würde definitiv nicht gehen. 

bf -> 

unter 1280 - 768 auflösung und einstellungen mittel/hoch geht alles wunderbar.
höhere einstellungen sind wirklich nicht möglich.

aber mal ganz ehrlich. selbst bei diesen einstellungen, sieht BF3 wirklich sau geil aus. 
es läuft sehr flüssig. ohne abstürze oder andere probleme.

wenn dir diese einstellungen reichen, dann kannste dir diesen pc echt kaufen (:

guter preis für diesen "gamer" pc. würde ihn eher in die mittelklasse einstufen.
wer bf3 mit diesen pc auf besten einstellungen spielen will, kanns vergessen.

sonst spitze


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Trotzdem würde ich eine GTX550 nicht in meinen _Gaming_-PC reinlassen, das ist eine gehobene Multimediakarte 

Vielen Dank für den kleinen Review taake666


----------



## taake666 (7. Januar 2012)

es gibt sicher bessere karten (: ist ganz klar. aber für diesen preis, kann man im grunde nicht viel falsch machen. ich selber werde mir auch eine andere karte kaufen. welche weiß ich leider noch nicht : ( es gibt leider viel zu viele auf dem markt.

nix zu danken (:


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Genau so ging's mir mit allen vorherigen Fertig-PC's: Ich habe immer im Nachhinein eine teurere GraKa hinzugekauft, und so unter'm Strich draufgezahlt. Das war einer der Gründe warum ich mir meinen PC selbst zusammengestellt habe.


----------



## taake666 (7. Januar 2012)

ja stimmt auch wieder. man kann sicher nochmal 250 euro für eine "gute grafikkarte" drauflegen. nach oben sind ja eh keine grenzen.


----------



## taake666 (7. Januar 2012)

aber das muss ja jeder selber wissen (:


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Doppelposts möchten wir hier nicht


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (7. Januar 2012)

ach man Leute, jetzt verwirt ihr mich aber -.- Die einen Sagen, der PC ist nicht so gut, die anderen sagen, er ist gut.

Was haltet ihr vo der zusammenstellung:

Den PC, weshalb ich das Thema aufgemacht habe und dazu die Asus Extreme NGTX560 Ti DCII 2DI Grafikkarte?

Ist das eine gute Combie? sollte ich noch etwas aufrüsten?


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> ach man Leute, jetzt verwirt ihr mich aber -.- Die einen Sagen, der PC ist nicht so gut, die anderen sagen, er ist gut.
> 
> Was haltet ihr vo der zusammenstellung:
> 
> ...



Dann bist bei 650€, da bekommst schon fast ein Intel System zusammen, dass wesentlich wesentlich schneller ist.

Bau den PC selbst


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Ich sage nur: Die Geister die ich rief... 

Wenn du etwas fragst, musst du auch mit Antworten rechnen.

Ich bin, wie so ziemlich jeder andere in diesem Forum, dafür einen Gaming Rechner mit mehr als 600€ im Moment immer auf eine Intel Basis zu stellen.


----------



## dgcss (7. Januar 2012)

Hattest du nicht beim TE geschrieben das du einen Verhältniss GUTEN PC willst. Also Sorry..... Also Bulldozer unter dem 8120 kannste eigendlich zum Zocken komplett vergessen da ist dann intel oder ein Alter AMD X4/X6 auf jeden fall empfehlenswerter.

Ich Rate dir von dem Angebot ab, da zu viele Komponenten einfach billigmüll in dem Angebot ist .... 760er Chipsatz auf Bulldozer GETRIMMT usw. Kein vernümpftiges Mainboard, Irgendeine Low-Buged 550er Graka ohne angaben etc. Mir fehlt nurnoch so ne Möchtegern OC angabe wie bei IHH-Bay (Amd 3000 @ 10.000  )

Finger weg von so einem mist da wirste nicht glücklich mit. Lyph hat dir schon eine Brauchbare Alternative geboten. Wenn du nen AMD nimmst kommste bestimmt nochmal mit 100€ weniger davon und kannst dennoch alles Zocken. Aber die Kontelation von Amazon hat irgendein gelernter Schlachter oder Bäcker zusammengestellt. 5-600€ sollten für einen AKTUELLEN " Fetten " Rechner ausreichen. Aber das Angebot ist ne lachnummer auf jeder LAN Party


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Seine Signatur sagt mir: Der Mann weiß wovon er spricht 

Aber wir sollten mal beim Thema bleiben und nicht zu sehr gegen Fertig PCs und AMD hetzen


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (7. Januar 2012)

ok, vielen dank 

Also, da ich nun diese sogenanten "Fertig-PC's" (Toll, dank euch werde ich mir nie wieder einen Fetig PC holen ) mal außen vorlassen kann, habe ich mich zu folgendem entschieden:

Ich nehme die Konfi wie sie mir Lyph, aber als Mainboard nehme ich die [URL="http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/tab/reviews/info/p729789_ASRock-P67-Pro3-Intel-P67-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html#reviews"]ASRock P67 Pro3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail[/URL]


Bitte seit nicht zu hart zu mir, wenn das ein grif in die Schüssel war, aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung von PC's und meine Freunde haben mir dieses Mainboard empfohlen.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2012)

Das MB ist ToP!!!! keine Soger 

habs selber in meinem PC und es läuft und läuft und läuft...... ohne Probleme, Klasse teil


----------



## dgcss (7. Januar 2012)

Nochmal zu deinem Fetig PC und deren Komponenten. Ich habe mir soebend die Bewertungen durchgelesen und muss nun noch mehr von dem PC abraten.

ALLES aus dem PC ist gebrauchte Defekt-/Retour-ware. Es sind Repaird-Zertificatet Festplatten verbaut die auf Starke gebrauchspuren hinweisen etc. Das Gleiche Spiegelt sich bei dem Gehäuse und der Grafikkarte wieder. Wenn du gebrauchten Elektroschrott kaufen willst dann greif zu 

@Dark das ist ein gutes Mittelklasse (im obersten Bereich)  Board was man durchaus nehmen kann


----------



## Redbull0329 (7. Januar 2012)

Da ihm schon ca. 10 Leute gesagt haben dass das Ding schrott ist, denke ich dass er das verstanden hat


----------



## Lyph (7. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> [...] aber als Mainboard nehme ich die [URL="http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/tab/reviews/info/p729789_ASRock-P67-Pro3-Intel-P67-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html#reviews"]ASRock P67 Pro3 Intel P67 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail[/URL]



Aus welchem Grund ziehst du das P67 dem H61 Board vor? P- und Z-Chipsatz hat nur beim Übertakten Vorteile und das ist nur mit einem K-Prozessor wirklich effektiv möglich.

Das einzige, was das P67 im Vergleich zum H61 "mehr" hat ist:
- 6x statt 4x USB 2.0
- 1x Floppyanschluss
- 2x PS/2 statt 1x
- 3x PCI/3x PCIe statt je 2x
- unterstützt DDR3 über 1333MHz
- 8GB Ram-Einzelmodule statt 4GB

Alles keine Kaufargumente für dich um zusätzlich 15€ zu zahlen. Auch kann das H61iCafe im Gegensatz zum P67 Pro3 die iGPU vom Prozessor nutzen, sprich du hast eine OnBoard-Grafikkarte falls deine Karte mal aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (7. Januar 2012)

Lyph schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund ziehst du das P67 dem H61 Board vor? P- und Z-Chipsatz hat nur beim Übertakten Vorteile und das ist nur mit einem K-Prozessor wirklich effektiv möglich.
> 
> Das einzige, was das P67 im Vergleich zum H61 "mehr" hat ist:
> - 6x statt 4x USB 2.0
> ...


 
Ok, danke  Das wusste ich nicht (Wie gesagt, ich bin ein n00b in sachen PC's. Wurde mir von einem Freund empfohlen)


Was haltet ihr hiervon?

Wunschliste vom 07.01.2012, 21:19 | Geizhals.at EU


Und welche Festplatte dazu?


----------



## Lyph (7. Januar 2012)

Also beim AMD-System würde ich nicht den Boxed-Lüfter verwenden, sondern zusätzlich einen CPU-Kühler kaufen z.B. den Macho. Das 400W Netzteil wird wahrscheinlich reichen um zu starten aber im 3D-Betrieb wirst du damit Probleme bekommen, also Abstürze. Dort sollte man vll. etwas mehr ausgeben für beispielsweise das hier 450W Cougar, oder das hier 430W be quiet!

Als HDD sollte man sich bei den Preisen nicht mehr gönnen als 500GB, z.B. so eine 500GB Western Digital Caviar Blue.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, liste ist überarbeitet. Wie sieht es jetzt aus? Kann man das als Gaming PC bezeichnen? Oder wo sollte man noch etwas drauf geben?


----------



## dgcss (8. Januar 2012)

Habs dir wohl auch schon via PN gesendet aber hier auch nochmal:
1)Würd Ebenfalls ein Bequiet , Coolermaster , Cougar , XFX , Rasurbo oder Antec Netzteil mit 500 Watt nehmen. Wenn nicht sogar 550W da ich immer gern für die Zukunft kaufe und somit noch massig Spielraum für evtl Sachen oder spätere Standarts habe. 450 W Markennetzteil reichen Wohl aber mich Persönlich würds ärgern wenn ich später mehr brauche und ich das niedrige genommen hab (500/550 W kosten genau so viel) 
2) Würde statt den Macho evtl den Mugen vorziehen da dieser einfach bisl leiser ist und meist die besseren Kühlergebnisse erziehlt werden (SOLL NICHT HEISSEN DAS DER MACHO SCHLECHT IST. Er ist auf jeden fall ne option)
3) Die TeamGroup Elite nehmen. Vorteile sind halt der low Profile Kühler und ist sogar 1 € günstiger und passen unter jeden XXL Kühler

Ansonsten kannste auf "Jetzt Bestellen" drücken


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

Wenn du dich für einen Phenom II x4 955BE entscheidest und übertakten willst, würde ich auch zu einem >500W Netzteil raten. Persönlich würde ich aber den Phenom II x4 960T bevorzugen, da dieser energieeffizienter ist (95W TDP statt 125W), mit Glück zu einem Sechskerner geschaltet werden kann, einen Turbo-Modus besitzt und genauso gut übertaktbar ist wie ein 955er.

530W be quiet! Pure Power CM BQT L8-CM-530W ~65€
520W Antec High Current Gamer ATX2.3 ~59€

AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 960T 4x 3.00GHz So.AM3 BOX ~104€

Auch wäre es sehr ratsam möglichst alles bei einem einzigen Händler zu kaufen, damit man nicht unnötige Versandkosten bezahlen muss.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, jetzt meine ENDGÜLTIGE Konfi 

Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Ich denke, dass ich damit viel Spaß haben werde 

Werde mir die Teile in ca. 6 Wochen bestellen und dann ein Video vom aufbau machen. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich in dieser Zeit das eine oder andere Austauschen muss, aber im Großen und ganzen wird es so bleiben.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt meine ENDGÜLTIGE Konfi
> 
> Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...


 
Die Wunschliste ist leer, du musst se öffentlich machen


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Fail


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ups , sry.

Hier ist die Liste: Wunschliste vom 08.01.2012, 15:24 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Respekt, du scheinst ziemlich beratungsresistent zu sein 

Nimm den PC von Lyph auf Seite 2 und fertig. Den X4 in einem Gaming-PC...  Wenn du meinst. Sag aber später nicht, wir hätten dich nicht gewarnt.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ich zitire:



Lyph schrieb:


> […] Persönlich würde ich aber den Phenom II x4 960T bevorzugen, da dieser energieeffizienter ist (95W TDP statt 125W), mit Glück zu einem Sechskerner geschaltet werden kann, einen Turbo-Modus besitzt und genauso gut übertaktbar ist wie ein 955er. […]



Er hat ihn mir selbst empfohlen


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

Pack statt dem Phenom nen i5-2500k rein oder 2400 wenn nicht OC werden soll, statt dem Extreme... ein P67 Pro3 oder icafe für non OC und schon hast du den Top Gaming PC 

Statt der Evga vllt. ne Asus DCII die ist Kühler, leiser und hat ne geringere Leistungsaufnahme  

Heißt jetzt nicht das du mit nem AMD Prozzesor nicht zocken kannst, nur sind die CPU´s momentan in Sachen gaming nicht ihr Geld wert


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, siehe Seite 2 

@TE: Ich glaube du hast ihn falsch verstanden: Er meinte, er würde ihn dem anderen AMD Prozessor vorziehen, nicht dem Intel


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Januar 2012)

Ich würde auch eher einen i5 nehmen als den 960T.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Warum sagen alle, dass Intel besser ist als AMD? Ihr meint zwar alle, ich solle ein i5 nehmen, aber ne begründung gibt keiner ab?!

Ist das hier wie bei den Konsolen, dass es die Fanboys von Playstation und xBox gibt?


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Das liegt daran das der I5 2xxx in spielen bessere Ergebnisse bringt. Das kannste z.B durch reviews erfahren. 

mfg Heretic


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> Warum sagen alle, dass Intel besser ist als AMD? Ihr meint zwar alle, ich solle ein i5 nehmen, aber ne begründung gibt keiner ab?!
> 
> Ist das hier wie bei den Konsolen, dass es die Fanboys von Playstation und xBox gibt?


 
Würd das nicht schon erläutert? 

Ganz einfach. Der i5 ist in Spielen schon seine 50% schneller als die Elite der AMD Prozessoren. Außerdem verbraucht der i5 dabei noch weniger als die AMD Prozessoren  
P/L Technisch ist Intel weit vor AMD in Sachen Gaming. AMD ist momentan das Geld nicht Wert. 

Test AMD- und Intel-CPUs/APUs: Übersicht und Kauf-Tipps inklusive Performance-Index (Januar 2012) - cpu, amd, intel

kannst ja ma schauen wo der i5 ist und wo der FX-8150 ist, AMD´s "8-Kerner" 


*2.000 Pooosts wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!*


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, vielen dank und HGW zu den 2K posts


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ist die Konfi jetzt besser? Wunsch Konfi | Geizhals.at EU Hab einen i5 2400 reingehauen und das Netzteil in einen be quit 600W geändert, da ich mich kenne und irgendwann alles Blinken und leuchten muss


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

Brauchst nochn anderes Board wie: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland

Und 600W sind tortzdem zu viel  Da werden 520W dicke reichen  Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06204-6/0761345-06205-3/0761345-23850-2) | Geizhals Deutschland
Auch wenn du deinen Rechner zu ner Kirmes verwandeln willst


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Einen i5 mit einem AMD Board zu betreiben könnte problematisch werden 

Und ich sag es immer wieder: Klick oben auf die Deutschlandflagge! Oder willst du auf Lieferungen aus Polen, Spanien und Griechenland warten? 
600 Watt sind zwar zu viel, aber wenn du meinst...

Wenn du jetzt das Intel Board reinmachst, hab ich nichts zu meckern


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

Bei öffentlichen Wunschlisten stellt Geizhals automatisch auf EU


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Achso? Ist ja fies... Danke für den Hinweis du "K2"


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Januar 2012)

hier hast du ne gaming pc ohne festplatte in weiß optik auf wunsch kann man auch schwarz farbe nehmen 

500 watt sind auch zuviel 

normalweisse brauchst du keine cpu kühler der boxed reicht aus . aber wenn du es kühler haben willst + leise der reicht alle mal aus

gehäuse hab ich den genommen weil er 600 euro hatt 

diese board nehmen ausser USB 3 sind die gleich , beim zusammenstellen hatt die board 64 euro gekostet jetzt sehe ich 72 euro 


ASRock H61DE/S3 Intel H61 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Computer Shop -

hier der 2 pc

wenn du bestellen möchtest bestell jetzt ich zum ersten mal das der cpu 157 euro kostet normalwesie über 160 euro aufwärts

Stromverbrauch aller höchtens 250 watt bis 350 watt 

zur vergleich hab eine 2500K cpu oc 4.2ghz + 470 gtx oc 800mhz /1800 / 1.000 vcore + 3 lüfter 120mm 7volt + lüfterregler+140mm lüfter 5volt bei battliefield 3 online 380 watt bis 390 watt stromverbrauch .

auch wenn du 20 lüfter einbauen würdest reicht der nt aus .leistungsdaten von nt 

Gesamtleistung 450 Watt Aktive PFC 
ATX Vers. 2.2 SSI EPS Vers.2.33 
+ 3,3 Volt 20 A 
+ 5 Volt 20 A 
+ 12 Volt 37A 4 getrente 12 volt schienen 
+ 5 Volt Vsb 3.0 A 
- 12 Volt 0.5 A 

gesamt 444 watt real zur verfügung  http://www.super-flower.de/index.php?id=31


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

Der Alpenföhn Sella wird wohl besser von der Kühlleistung sein, außerdem würd ich fürs Gehäuse schon 50 Taler zahlen, das behält man halt am längsten


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

Den AMD 960T habe ich nur vorgeschlagen, da du dich ja anscheinend (laut Wunschliste) für einen 955er entschieden hattest und da der 960T wohl sinnvoller erscheint. Aber irgendwie weisst du ja selbst nicht so genau, was du willst. Änderst ja ständig die Meinung. Du solltest dich halt festlegen a) wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst und b) übertakten oder nicht.

Bei einem Budget um die 600€ musst du definitiv ein Intel-System fürs Gaming nehmen! Ist das Budget etwas niedriger, dann tut es auch ein AMD System mit etwas OC-Potential.

Da du anscheinend etwas unwissend auf dem PC-Gebiet bist, wäre für dich ein *i5 2400 + H61iCafe + HD6870* wohl die beste Kombination; bei einem höheren Budget nimmst du als Grafikkarte eine GTX560ti, beispielsweise von ASUS. Dazu packst du dann 8GB DDR3-1333 und ein 430W be quiet! Pure Power CM L8 80+ Netzteil. Einen zusätzlichen CPU-Kühler kannst du dir sparen, da der Boxed vom i5 brauchbar und vor allem ausreichend ist. Festplatte/Laufwerk/Gehäuse wurden ja genügend Vorschläge unterbreitet, da ist die Wahl gänzlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Nene, diesmal bleib ich bei meiner Ausrüstung, so lange mir keiner einen Vernünftigen Grund nennt, warum ich etwas ändern sollte. Ich habe mich ein bisschen umgehört und die Leute die ich gefragt habe, meinten, dass das für das Geld ein guter Gaming PC sei.
Trotzdem vielen dank.

Ich habe in diesen 3 Tagen so viel über Computer gelernt  Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf den Aufbau


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

Dein Geld, deine Entscheidung. 
Dennoch macht ein P67 Board mit einem i5 2400 keinen Sinn und somit wäre ein H-Chipsatz die klügere Wahl. Das wäre so, wie wenn du dir einen 3D-Fernseher holst, aber keine 3D Filme hast. Zahlst unnötig für Funktionen, die du nicht nutzt.

Kannst ja mal nen Feedback geben, wenn du alles zusammengebaut hast.


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Das ist total Sinnlos

Du holst dir einen Non "K" CPU (keine Üertaktung) aber ein P Board welches zum Übertakten gedacht ist ?

Komm jetzt mach dich nicht lächerlich du bist so gut auf der Spur.

Also entweder
K CPU + P board => übertakten
oder 
non K CPU + H61 board => nicht übertakten.

alles andere macht überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Ich weis nicht ob du dich einfach nur vertan hast oder du verwirrt bist durch die beratung aber du solltest das so nicht machen.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2012)

Hab vorhin das falsche Board verlinkt.

ASRock H61iCafe, H61 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Ein Absegnungsthread mit über 60 Beiträgen? 

Nimm deine letzte Konfig mir dem H61 Board von Seeefe, und gut ist. Dann bestell, und berichte


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

@Seefe

Danke, hätte mich fast für das falsche entschieden. Darf halt nicht immer alles gleich auf die Wunschliste setzen, was mir empfohlen wird 

@Alle Brauche ich diese Übertakten? Und was ist das und wie mache ich das?


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> @Alle Brauche ich diese Übertakten? Und was ist das und wie mache ich das?



Mit dem i5 2400 und H61 Board kannst du praktisch nicht übertakten, somit musst du dich damit auch nicht beschäftigen. Das System wird auch ohne Übertaktung sicherlich mindestens 5 Jahre treue Dienste verrichten, bevor man leistungstechnisch über einen CPU-Wechsel nachdenken kann.


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Jup , so kann man das ungefähr sehen.

Wenn du die OC variante nimmst. 
Kannst du halt später die leistung noch nachträglich etwas erhöhen um bei den Aktuellsten Spielen wieder ein wenig mehr zu erreichen.
Das kann die lebensdauer deines CPU ne bischen erhöhen (übertragen gesehen  ^^ meine natürlich die verwendungsdauer , den mit OC steigt eigendlich die wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defektes XD )....

Das ganze ist ne persöhnliche Sache.
Ersteres ob du dich das traust (du verlierst dadurch ja die Garantie). Hast du ahnung davon bzw lust dazu dir das Wissen Anzueignen.
usw.

mfg Heretic


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Naja, ich denke, da das mein erster Gaming PC wird, brauche ich noch nicht übertakten. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich immer die neusten Spiele zocke. Ich werde dann ein non K CPU + H61 iCafe board nehmen.

Ist der Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ein non K CPU?


----------



## Redbull0329 (8. Januar 2012)

Genau, und damit basta. Nimm die letzte Konfig mit dem H61iCafe. Das ist der beste P/L Kompromiss


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Jup genau den kannste nehmen.

wenn hinter dem i5-2xxx kein "K" kommt dann stimmt das.
und immer auf das Boxed achten. Dann kannste sicher sein , dass ein ganz neuer CPU in der Verpackung steckt.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

Ja, sonst ist ein "k" hinter der vierstelligen Nummer z.B. i5 2500*K* oder i7 2600*K*, um diese dann auch über den Multiplikator übertakten zu können benötigt man ein Mainboard mit dem P- bzw. Z-Chipsatz.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann nochmal vielen dank an euch alle.
Hab meine Eltern überredet, mir den PC zu kaufen, mit eigenanteil von mir, solange ich mich 6 Wochen lang um die Schule kümmere 

Das heißt, dass in ca. 8 Wochen jedemenge unboxing und zusammenbau Videos von mir kommen


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

Mach nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich mit meinem ersten selbst zusammengestellten PC, also nichts überhasten. Lass dir viel Zeit, baue die Sachen mit Bedacht ein und nimm dir ruhig mal etwas mehr Zeit um beispielsweise Kabel vernünftig zu legen. Sonst hast du im wahrsten Sinne den Kabelsalat und darfst nach einiger Zeit den ganzen Rechner nochmal auseinander nehmen, nur um es dann nochmal vernünftig zusammenzubauen.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Ich werde mich mit 200 Kabelbindern Ausstatten 

Gibt es irgendetwas, worauf ich beim zusammenbau achten muss? Sowas wie, Gehäuse und Körper Erden?


----------



## Heretic (8. Januar 2012)

Ja , "sanfte Gewallt" bitte 

Aber im ernst , verzuche einfach nicht etwas irgendwo reinzubekommen. Wenn es nicht passt , dann kontrolier es lieber nochmal.

Nur beim Ram kann es vorkommen , dass man ein bischen drücken muss.

Lies dir am besten am anfang alle Anleitungen einmal richtig durch.

ansonsten ist das ganze aber nicht soo unheimlich schwer wie einige Meinen. Da kann Reifenwechseln schwerer sein 

mfg Heretic


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (8. Januar 2012)

Muss ich mir iwelche kabel dazukaufen oder sonstiges Zeugs?


----------



## Lyph (8. Januar 2012)

Es gibt hier im Forum auch sehr gute Anleitung, in welcher Reihenfolge man was einbauen sollte und worauf zu achten ist.
Sollte irgendwas unklar sein, kann man jederzeit hier sein Problem schildern und man wird idR schnell und kompetent beraten.

Ich muss Heretic Recht geben, so schwer ist das Zusammenbauen nicht und es macht auch Laune. Zumindest ist man beim Einschalten glücklicher als wenn man ihn schon fertig bekommen hätte, da man ja Schweiß und in meinem Fall auch Blut geschwitzt hat


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (9. Januar 2012)

Yeah, schon 1k views 

Ich denke, ich werde das schaffen.

Wie ist denn das, wenn ich irgendwann mal etwas aufrüsten möchte? geht das so einfach? Und wie war es, als ihr euch euren 1. PC zusammen gebaut habt?


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2012)

Der i5 reicht schon gut aus für die nächsten Jahre. Irgendwann kannst Du ja eine neue schnellere Grafikkarte nachrüsten, das ist kein Problem.




_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> Und wie war es, als ihr euch euren 1. PC zusammen gebaut habt?


 
So ähnlich wie der erste Sex. Man weiß nicht genau, was man da tut, aber irgendwie funktioniert es.  

Ernsthaft, Du solltest Dir ein gutes How-to daneben legen, und Hilfe gibt es ja auch hier im Forum. Vielleicht hast Du ja einen Bekannten, der etwas Erfahrung hat, und der Dir ein wenig über die Schulter schauen kann?


----------



## Scroll (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mir vorher meinen alten pc genau angeschaut wo alle moglichen kabel usw angeschlossen werden und habe versucht so gut wie moglich im neuen pc umzusetzen, bis auf das start kabel vom gehause hatte alles geklappt, da wurde mir hier im forum auch schnell geholfen, also keine sorge, hier biste gut beraten und mit den how to's erst recht, die sind einsame spitze hier  falls was nicht klappt-> hier im thread reinschreiben oder neuen thread -> frage stellen -> abwarten und tee trinken -> hilfreiche antwort abwarten -> glucklich werden.  

Bei mir ist es ubrigens auch erst ca. 4 wochen her das ich das erste mal alles selbst zusammenbauen musste 

Mfg


----------



## dgcss (9. Januar 2012)

Hab ausversehen deine Antwort in einem anderen Thread gepostet  Peinlich 

Nur schonmal vorab wunder dich beim CPU einbau nicht. da brauchst du  richtig kraft um den Bügel umzulegen und es wird an jeder ecke EXTREMST  knacken und knirschen .... das ist aber normal .... 
 wenn man das Gefühl beschreiben sollte, dann "wenn der Bügel abgebrochen  ist; noch ein stückchen weiter". Es geht wirklich extrems schwer. also  nicht wundern. Viel spass mit deinem schönen PC  sieht echt ordentlich aus 

Wie das gefühl ist ???? Besonders wegen dem Intel CPU solltest du dir ne Damenbinde an die Stirn kleben damit die schweistropfen nicht auf dem Board landen 
Ne du wirst sehen ... Ist wie LEGO .. einfach erstmal ein Anfang finden ... der Rest geht wie von alleine .... aber beim CPU wird dir schon ein wenig "mulmig" werden... Evtl wird dich der Kühler auch zur verzweiflung bringen da die Beschreibungen meist sowas von besch.... sind


----------



## Rene-Marco (9. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht denn Deine Wunschliste jetzt aus, damit ich das mit meinem System vergleichen kann.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (9. Januar 2012)

Wunsch Konfi | Geizhals.at Deutschland hab noch ein bisschen an der GraKa rumgespielt und eine Lüftersteuerung hinzugefügt


----------



## milesdavis (9. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Lüftersteuerung nutzlos, denn du hast doch gar keine Lüfter, die du regulieren kannst^^

CPU und Grafikkarte regeln sich selbst. Und das eigentlich ziemlich gut. 

2. Das Backup Programm ist eigentlich auch nicht nötig. Windows 7 bringt Backupfunktionen mit. Da kann ich dir gerne helfen das einzurichten!


----------



## Rene-Marco (9. Januar 2012)

720€ Ich dachte du hättest nicht so viel


----------



## Softy (9. Januar 2012)

milesdavis schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Lüftersteuerung nutzlos, denn du hast doch gar keine Lüfter, die du regulieren kannst^^



Die 3 Gehäuselüfter kann er damit regeln.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (9. Januar 2012)

Rene-Marco schrieb:


> 720€ Ich dachte du hättest nicht so viel


 
Naja,
1. Bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich alles Bezahlen muss, da sich aber meine Eltern bereit erklärt haben, 3/4 zu übernehmen, muss ich das doch ausnutzen.

2. Sinken die Preise innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen noch und die Festplatten werden billiger.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> 2. Sinken die Preise innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen noch und die Festplatten werden billiger.



Woher willst du das den nur wissen?


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, alleine von Gestern auf Heute ist der Prei um 10€*Gesunken für alles


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2012)

_DarkEagle_ schrieb:


> Naja, alleine von Gestern auf Heute ist der Prei um 10€*Gesunken für alles


 
Davon kann man aber nur schwer ableiten, dass die Hardwarepreise sinken werden  Außerdem wirds bei den HDD´s wohl auch noch ne Weile dauern


----------



## Scroll (9. Januar 2012)

Die 10€ was es jetzt billiger ist konnten aber morgen auch schon wieder 12€ teurer sein, also wieder 2€ mehr als gestern, wenn man von heute ausgeht


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (11. Januar 2012)

Eine Frage hab ich noch. Ich habe z.Z. die Microsoft Sidwinder x4 und das Tactic 3D Alpha Headset von Creative. Als Bildschirm ein Uralt ding. Ich wollte mir villeicht dann später die Logitech G510 als Tastatur und die G35 als Headset zulegen.

Was haltet ihr von beidem?

Und was für einen Bildschirm empfehlt ihr mir? Er sollte eine full HD Auflösung haben. Preis nicht mehr als 250*€uronen


----------



## Softy (11. Januar 2012)

Ich würde lieber einen Kopfhörer + Zalman Ansteckmikro nehmen.

Monitor kannst Du Dir diese mal anschauen:  iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" oder  ASUS VK246H oder iiyama ProLite E2773HDS schwarz, 27" oder Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (11. Januar 2012)

Ne, bin totaler gegner von Single Mikros. Kann iwie nur mit Headset spielen  Da ich auch viel über TS mit meinen Freunden beim zocken laber ist das iwie besser.

Zu den Monitoren: Die sehen allesamt geil aus und der Preis stimmt. Vielen Dank  werde mir mal ein paar test reinziehen


----------



## dgcss (12. Januar 2012)

Also das G35 hat nicht so gut abgeschnitten da ewig nebengeräusche sowie Knacken auftreten sollen. Auch das Mic soll nicht das wahre sein ganz geschweige von dem Design (Siehe Bewertungen bei Amazon + Alternate).

Ich habe mir vor paar Monaten (fast 6 Mon) das SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB White  Headset gekauft. SteelSeries Siberia v2 USB White
Es gibt aber auch ein 30€ günstigeres Ohne USB Soundkarte SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-size Headset

+Absolut schöne Optik
+Mic ist ausziehbar und Formbar und mich versteht man auf TS , Skype etc verdammt Sauber
+Auch nach 12 Std absolut schön zu tragen
+3x Kabel Verlängerungen dabei (Gefühlte 5-7m)
+"Fernbedienung" dabei für Laut/Leise (2x)/Audio Stumm/Mic Stumm (2x)
+Super Laut
+Schöner Klang in Hoher Lautstärke (getestet Gothic,Rap,Hardstyle,Trance,Metal)
+Flexibel Gesleevte Kabel
+Auch an PS3 , XBox etc verwendbar
+Guter Bass

-Treiber muss Geladen werden
-Lampe von der "Fernbedienung" Flackert pausenlos bei musik (Mich nerfts, deshalb hängt das Panel neben dem Tisch)

PS was ist denn nun mit deiner Bestellung ? Kam schon was an ? Schon angefangen umzubauen ?


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (12. Januar 2012)

dgcss schrieb:


> PS was ist denn nun mit deiner Bestellung ? Kam schon was an ? Schon angefangen umzubauen ?


 
Also, nein, noch nichts bestellt oder sonstewas. Meine Eltern haben sich bereit erklärt, mir einen großen Teil zu finanzieren. Aber erst, nachdem ich bewiesen habe, dass ich ihn wirklich will. Ich soll mir was ausdenken, was ich machen kann (z.B. immer Zimmer sauberhalten) und das 6 Wochen lang. Wenn ich das gut gemacht habe, werden sie ihn bestellen und 2/3 Bezahlen. Das restliche 1/3 wird dann von meinem Sparkonto genommen.


----------



## _DarkEagle_ (13. Januar 2012)

Da mein Freund noch eine Version von Windows hat (hatte sich eine Version mit mehreren Lizensen gekauft) und ich ja kein Programm zum Back up erstellen brauch, hatte ich ja noch Geld gespart. Also hab ich mir ne andere GraKa rausgesucht. Was haltet ihr von dieser GraKa?


[URL="http://geizhals.at/de/686507"]Point of View GeForce GTX 560 Ti TGT Ultra Charged Edition Dual Fan[/URL]


----------

